# Replacement Hydraulic Filter for Swisher 24 Ton Log Splitter



## 7daysaweeek (Jan 30, 2014)

Hello All,
I need to change the hydraulic filter on my Swisher 34 ton splitter, and when I checked the Swisher website they have the filter but it's $18 plus $9.95 to ship it. Seems like enough to me. I have tried to cross reference it using Swisher's stock number LS1113, but no luck finding anything with Fram or Wix. Would anyone that owns a Swisher have a suggestion as to where I could buy a replacement?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## ErikR (Jan 30, 2014)

7daysweek, welcome.

Try Google-ing the other 2 numbers after the LS1113. FPE30-25N or BT839 you'll probably find a match. Hope this helps.


----------



## Rock Crusher (Jan 30, 2014)

The BT 839 sounds like a standard Baldwin hydraulic filter.  Good catch ErikR!


----------



## 7daysaweeek (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## gzecc (Jan 31, 2014)

Not sure if they are interchangable with yours but tractor supply stocks them I think.


----------



## lindnova (Jan 31, 2014)

My Tractor supply has a filter that fits most splitters at about $15 if I remember.  Some weird brand I don't remember.  My Huskee/Speeco is likely to take the same size as many other splitters.  I got a Baldwin from a local hydraulic shop for $8.00.

Here are alternate filter #'s with 20-30 micron ratings that fit the speecos; not sure if they are right for you, but you could bring your old one with to compare.  Wix is very common around here at parts stores or NAPA brand is the same thing.  The Baldwin looked exactly the same as the Speeco white one I took off.  I would stay with a 25-30 micron to avoid problems with too much pressure should the filter become clogged. 

Baldwin BT839 (25 micron)
Wix 51553 (30 micron)
Wix 51552 (20 micron)


----------

